# Great Ideas for Fishermen



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's one I found on FaceBook. No more guessing how long that fish was.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 55729


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 55731


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

That is pure genius.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Function over beauty huh


----------

